# Rodak’s Guitar Repair - Woodstock Ontario



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Anyone familiar with Rodak’s in Woodstock Ontario? Not looking for repairs, just a proper setup for my Taylor.

rodaksguitarrepair


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2017)

Looks legit. Authorized Taylor repair depot apparently. Call Taylor and find out what criteria they require to be appointed their agent...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice, informative website. 

The pics of the repairs (completed and in progress) look very impressive. 

Please consider keeping us updated.


----------

